# Can Y510p support 3D (interlaced) while using passive 3d glasses?



## praneetsah (May 17, 2014)

I recently bought the y510p (i7 variant). It comes with GT 755M GPU which is able to play games at ultra settings. Anyways I downloaded the Crysis 3 and under it's graphic properties I saw 3D option. One option grabbed my attention that was of "Interlaced 3D" ...I choose it and applied, then saw that the game was looking same as the 3D movies look in the theaters (when using passive glasses). 

Now I am curious to know that if I will use polarized passive 3D glasses then will it be effective and would I get 3D effects? Has anyone ever tried it out? 

PS: Don't say that I need to use Active glasses. I ain't gonna buy a 3D-HDTV


----------



## seamon (May 17, 2014)

1.GT 755M can't run games at ultra.
2.Y510p does not support passive 3D glasses.(Personally tried)
3.Y510p does not support active 3D glasses.
4.For 3D to work, a laptop requires a 120Hz screen which the Y510p does not have.


----------



## praneetsah (May 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1.GT 755M can't run games at ultra.



That isn't true! I played Tomb Raider: 2013 at Ultra level and have completed it! I agree that batman and crysis weren't able to run at ultra, using high setting. But atleast TR did worked! Anyways, how have you tried passive 3D glasses, I mean which game/app you used?

and somewhere I read that 120Hz is actually not 120Hz, they generate fake frames. ~Something like this.

- - - Updated - - -

And one more thing, On this page *www.3dvisionlive.com/3dv-html5-detection The hardware check fails and shows me _"You have an outdated NVIDIA driver version. Please update your driver to Beta Release 275.27 or above."_ I checked my driver through GeForce exp, and it shows my GPU driver's updated and running on _"GeForce 335.23 Driver"_. 

I feel like that my driver is properly updated, then why does the hardware check fails, and specially stating update problem? 
Please refer to the image attached.

*s30.postimg.org/s0lf85ukx/image.png
*s30.postimg.org/s0lf85ukx/image.png


----------



## seamon (May 17, 2014)

When I play on my 42" 3D TV, I sometimes look at laptop screen and I can confirm that it does not support 3D support(This should be obvious by now).

The rest: No idea.


----------



## ariftwister (May 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> When I play on my 42" 3D TV, I sometimes look at laptop screen and I can confirm that it does not support 3D support(This should be obvious by now).
> 
> The rest: No idea.



+ 1 

Even I have noticed the same.


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> When I play on my 42" 3D TV, I sometimes look at laptop screen and I can confirm that it does not support 3D support(This should be obvious by now).
> 
> The rest: No idea.



hey seamon i was wondering the same, i am planning to buy a HD 3D TV will i be able to connect it with y510p and play games in 3d ?? does it work that way?? how is the performance??
any suggestion for a good 40-42" TV?
thnx man


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> hey seamon i was wondering the same, i am planning to buy a HD 3D TV will i be able to connect it with y510p and play games in 3d ?? does it work that way?? how is the performance??
> any suggestion for a good 40-42" TV?
> thnx man



If you plan on using driver based 3D then cut the FPS you are getting by exactly half.
Crysis 3 supports non-driver based 3D. Here the performance remains same as 2D.
I have Sony w850 but I think it has been discontinued.


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you plan on using driver based 3D then cut the FPS you are getting by exactly half.
> Crysis 3 supports non-driver based 3D. Here the performance remains same as 2D.
> I have Sony w850 but I think it has been discontinued.



what is driver based 3D ??
i am thinking of normal 3D TV and connect over HDMI
i am new to this


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> what is driver based 3D ??
> i am thinking of normal 3D TV and connect over HDMI
> i am new to this



When you buy a TV and connect the laptop, everything will be crystal clear.


----------



## goldsmit409 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> When you buy a TV and connect the laptop, everything will be crystal clear.



so if i am not wrong you mean that its as easy as connecting it and playing 3D enabled game only i will have to play it in medium setting right?


----------



## seamon (May 20, 2014)

goldsmit409 said:


> so if i am not wrong you mean that its as easy as connecting it and playing 3D enabled game only i will have to play it in medium setting right?



sure.


----------

